# Golden needed



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

Your post made me smile and cry at the same time. I hope that special golden finds you and please do come back and share your new adventures. I also plan to "rescue" again, I'm just not there yet. Good luck.


----------



## Barkr (Dec 23, 2011)

Sunshine Golden
There is a sweet girl named Sugar & a handsome boys named Oscar & Audie.:crossfing & more


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

Bless your heart! Wishing you success in your search.


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

Keep us updated!


----------



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

My groomer is currently boarding a Golden for Goldenheart Rescue. I'm not sure if it's too far for you but you might want to check it out.


----------



## Sam Hill (Jan 20, 2012)

Thank you everyone . I will check out the dogs you have shown me. I have a soft spot for the older dogs. While my wife does too, I cant put her through a grieving process every 3 years. I can sacrifice my own emotions. But I cant sacrifice hers. So at the risk of appearing pretentious I need to look more towards a younger dog. 

I don't need a show dog
I love all dogs. But I need a goldens heart to fix this broken soul. I need a dog that loves going for rides . I need a dog that will steal your dinner off the counter and I can't get mad at because their smile is too big. I need a dog that loves life. Ive had 2 goldens and both of them have humbled me and made me a much more tolerant and patient person. 

Where is golden heart rescue?


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Did you go on petfinder? That's where I found our Arthur (collie)....


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

Oh no, I am sorry. I have not been on the forum regularly lately. I take it your boy did not make it, I am so sorry. 
Good luck on your search, I am sure there is the perfect furbaby out there to rescue you


----------



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

About Goldheart | Goldheart Golden Retriever Rescue

I'm near York, PA - if you would like the phone number of the lady who has the dog, pm me. She did say he had some resource guarding issues, but she could give you more information.


----------



## Sam Hill (Jan 20, 2012)

* does resource guarding issues mean food aggressivesive?
I supose that wouldn't be a issue unless itAs meant eating my cat or grsndsons face. Would you know if this girl is one of the dogs on their site?

I didn't know how my wife was going to be about getting another right away so I didn't mention all the looking I have been doing. I came home from work and both of us slowly revield what they found out searching the internet today.
I have lost many loved ones in my life and I haven't been even close to how sad I am right now from losing Buddy. 
I stopped and played with a puppy at the pet store on the way home. And it was the best I felt all day. As much as I wanted to,I couldn't take him home knowing there dogs needing homes. and believe me, it took strength not to take out my American Express
*


----------



## Lennap (Jul 9, 2010)

First and foremost I am so very sorry for your loss. Secondly there are a number of rescue groups in NJ , and a few in PA that I am certain will have just the right dog for you. Here are some links

www.dogsaver.org/grri

www.dvgrr.org 

shorehearts.org this one should be sort of close to you - it's at the Jersey Shore.

www.shorehearts.org


I got my Remy from a wonderful rescue group in Memphis TN - so if the NJ/PA groups don't have what you are looking for - I am certain MAGRR would.

Keep us posted and best of luck in your search. It can be very frustrating but so very rewarding in the end!


----------



## Heart O'Gold (Jul 31, 2012)

Praying that you find a great dog to heal with.


----------



## spruce (Mar 13, 2008)

hoping you & your dog find each other soon. 

5 years ago in April I got my wonderful golden off Craiglist--all indications were he had been a Christmas pup. Petfinder, Craigslist, etc may have Christmas pups now (ain't that sad!)


----------



## Goldenretrieverlove1 (Feb 3, 2013)

I live down in West Texas, so if your willing to drive a day I reccomend the Golden Rescue of El Paso, or GRREP. I got my golden, Petie, from there. He's super cute and sweet and is my third golden, found on my profile pic. Give GRREP a try!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Sam Hill*

Sam Hill

Let us know what the lady says about the resource guarding issued.
What town are you near in New Jersey.
I can do a search for Golden Retrievers 100 miles or more from you.
Tell me male or female, age, etc.
You are so wonderful to want to give a homeless dog the love they deserve!! I agree, there are SO MANY that need homes!!

This is within 100 miles of you.
http://www.petfinder.com/pet-search...riever&location=Forked+River,+NJ&distance=100

Within 500 miles of you:
http://www.petfinder.com/pet-search...riever&location=Forked+River,+NJ&distance=500


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Goldheart*

You asked earlier where Goldheart rescue is-it is in Owings Mill, MD, about 3 hours from you.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I hope you find or have found a new love to help heal your heart.

I too have usually looked for a new rescue to help my heart. Not only did I need a dog to love and to love me, I also could find some solace that losing one meant another could be saved.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Amen!*

I completely agree!!



coppers-mom said:


> I hope you find or have found a new love to help heal your heart.
> 
> I too have usually looked for a new rescue to help my heart. Not only did I need a dog to love and to love me, I also could find some solace that losing one meant another could be saved.


----------



## Dustybear (Aug 13, 2007)

*Dusty*

My husband and I were in the same situation, we lost our 14 year old Alex
On Dec. 24.
I continued to read the rescue part of the forum, contacted a Golden Rescue in Texas and decided to help in any area. we needed time to heal.
Renee posted about Dusty, who was a free dog in new Orleans, please read our story. We weren't ready, but Dusty seemed to be calling out to us. After
a big discussion we drove 9 hours each way and rescued our baby. He is 2 years old with a bad hair cut, had to be nueted and vetted, but adorable. No regrets here, he 's a keeper.


----------



## Sam Hill (Jan 20, 2012)

*Thank You everyone.You were all kind to me in the worst time of our lives.We got a Golden to fill the biggest hole in our hearts. I mean we got h I still have every much the hurt I had when I lost Buddy. Our puppy distracts me from ourselves. (forgot how much work a puppy was.I really dont know how people our age have young kids.)

This is a strange place we are at. We are the saddest we could be from the loss and one of the happiest times (whats better than a Golden Puppy). I dont know how to act.Actually I do. We took this little dude and owe him the best life ever for his help .

His name is Jax. We havent had a No No in the house in almost 9 days! He is 19 weeks old and a really good boy. My wife and I need him so much. I feel bad yelling at him for peeing on the floor and found myself apologizing and hugging him less than 3 minutes later. He really is a good boy.

We must really show our grief because our cat Clevland has even left him alone. And he isnt one for rambunctious occupants in his house.

When the dust settles I want to get a senior. Although the little woman doesnt know it yet.


















































































Id like to train him to listen off a leash so he wont run after a squirrel or something into a road while we are playing.
After having a older dog its funny to watch a puppy defy gravity by jumping around and going down stair touching every 5th step.
One thing Id really like to do even though he looks like he will get to be big is teach him to sit still in our kayak.
Buddy would lean to the side to look over and would almost tilt us into the water
Thanks everyone




*


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jaxx*

Sam

Jaxx couldn't be cuter and I couldn't be happier for you and your wife.
I know BUDDY APPROVES!!
I love all of your pictures and it sure is bittersweet when you lose a dog and bring another into your life. They GIVE US so much.

I would never let him off the leash, for fear of that one time that they do chase something!!


----------

